# sna diego mini datsun/nissan meet



## Shwyn510 (Oct 3, 2005)

Hey guys, just lettin everyone know that there will be a mini datsun/nissan meet at Mission Bay off of the 5, near clairemont blvd. it will be in the big parking lot with the basketball courts. everyone is invited! but we are trying to get a lot of old school to come, since the even is being put on by the 510 gusy. so expect some nice 510s, 240zs, 240sxs, roadsters, and hopefully some maxima guys will come. there will be a bbq, so come hungry. oh almost forgot, the meet is Jan. 14th, at about 11am. thanks! home to see some of you there


----------



## xNISMOB14x (Nov 5, 2003)

what about the B14's?


----------



## icice9 (Dec 18, 2003)

you should post this thread on some of the other Zcar sites 

www.zdriver.com
www.zcar.com
www.hybridz.org


i know theres a few guys from san diego that dont know about this meet...


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

when is this?


----------



## Shwyn510 (Oct 3, 2005)

ICP Sux0rZ! said:


> when is this?


jan 14th, 11am


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

AWWW damn it i move that day lmao oh well


----------



## xNISMOB14x (Nov 5, 2003)

so what is this? all nissans welcome of what?


----------



## Shwyn510 (Oct 3, 2005)

xNISMOB14x said:


> so what is this? all nissans welcome of what?


yeah all nissans are welcome.


----------



## nizmo559 (Mar 4, 2003)

So where is it going to be at? LOL just kidding dude, I wanted to be like the other guys not reading your post. Wish I could go take lots of pictures for us.


----------



## Paul2x (Apr 5, 2004)

I'd love to stop by but this is where most of us are heading....should be pretty big.

http://www.jtuned.com/meet.aspx


----------

